# Titebond II vs Titebond III...should I always use 3?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to woodworking and am wondering which type of glue to use? 

In my case, I am getting started building fine furniture using dimensional oak from a home improvement store. 

I've used titebond 3 and it seems to work great. Is there any reason to consider titebond 2? The cost difference is trivial for the amounts I use. The joints I'm gluing aren't high-stress so strength difference is not a concern. 

I'm mostly concerned about which is easier to set and which is less noticeable once the clamps are removed. I am doing a lot of edge gluing so the less noticeable the joints, the better.

I can't tell the difference between the 2 from the labels. Titebond seems really interested in selling titebond 3, making me wonder why they still sell titebond 2 and why it seems to be so popular at the store.

Thanks!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

the 2 glues i use are rona brand carpenters glue, water base contact cement for my veneer (old school method) 

i like the rona brand glue mainly because it sets up in 15 min, with a clamp time of less than 1/2hr. sometimes i don't have time to wait for glue and many of my boxes go straight from clamps to the belt sander after 1/2hr but the best... it's not affected by freezing. iv'e tossed many brands due to just that. 

to get the best finish... don't be sloppy. u don't need alot of glue, just an even spread. a 375ml bottle makes 15 jewlery type boxes and havn't replaced it yet


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The _primary_ difference between Titebond II and III is that III is waterproof while II is water resistant. For any project you may have that will end up indoors then II is all you really need. For projects for outdoors, such as lawn furniture, Titebond III would be the glue to use. I believe that III also has a little longer setup time than II does and this could be beneficial in some instances.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I have used both titebond 2 and 3. I do not make much in the way of outdoor projects but I have been leaning more towards titebond 3. I have a cypress headboard that I built with titebond 3 and it was underwater for 3 weeks back in the 2005 flood. Nothing came unglued, it just had to be refinished. You never know....


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Another benefit of III is that it will work well on oily woods like cocobolo when I and II will not. A wipedown with acetone right before gluing is still a good idea though.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

For indoor use stuff, regular old Titebond 1 and Elmers Carpenter glue is sufficient.


----------



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

*Is there a situation in which it's better to use Titebond II?*

Thanks for the responses. Is there a situation in which it's better to use Titebond II? 

I wonder why they'd sell titebond 2 if titebond 3 appears to do everything titebond 2 does, only it's stronger and waterproof. 

I do a lot of edge gluing of boards, so ease of cleanup and sanding (of drip out) could be a potential concern.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

T II has a quicker set up time.

I use T III 90% of the time because off the longer open time.


----------

